# Stimson python tub size?



## MineralMagic (May 17, 2016)

I am going to the Reptile Expo at Gosford Showground this sunday, and i am strongly considering getting a stimmie hatchling. Just wondering what size tub you'd reccomend to keep it in for its whole life? I figured i'd get the large tub and keep the hatchling in a smaller container inside the large one until its old enough. I was thinking a 24G (90.85 litre) tub? Hows that sound. Also, any tips on keeping a stimmie? It'll be my first snake, i've kept smooth knob tailed geckos for about a week now and their cares a breeze. I love reptiles and i so badly want a snake. One last thing- i was thinking of setting up one shelf for two tubs, a stimmy in one and a childrens python in the other, would a childrens python be fine with the same heat as a stimmie and the same sized tub? They seem to be the same length as adults. The tubs i plan to get have wheels but i am just going to tape the heat pad to the bottom of them both.


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

That seems like adequate room for the stimmie... As for tips they are apparently harder to get going as hatchlings and I remember reading somewhere that they dont just need belly heat but they need the actual air around them heated (Not sure if that is true) And im assuming you know thaat the hot end around 31-34 and cool end at 24-26
p.s Good luck with your new pickups and maybe ill see you at the show


----------



## MineralMagic (May 17, 2016)

I feel like with a heat pad going in a relatively deep tub it will heat the air around it to some extent. Any idea on if a childrens python will be okay in the same set-up? I figured they're from the same area, depending on the stimmie variety i suppose, are you running a stand at the show?


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

The enclosures seem about right, just monitor temps before and after you get your snakes, and no im not running a stand but as one of the keepers at Taronga Zoo knows peter birch, I'll hopefully be going herping afterwards!


----------



## MineralMagic (May 17, 2016)

Sam123 said:


> The enclosures seem about right, just monitor temps before and after you get your snakes, and no im not running a stand but as one of the keepers at Taronga Zoo knows peter birch, I'll hopefully be going herping afterwards!



Wow, that sounds like it'll be super fun!! Enjoy your herp session!


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

*Thanks  will do*


----------



## Dustproof (May 18, 2016)

MineralMagic said:


> I am going to the Reptile Expo at Gosford Showground this sunday, and i am strongly considering getting a stimmie hatchling. Just wondering what size tub you'd reccomend to keep it in for its whole life? I figured i'd get the large tub and keep the hatchling in a smaller container inside the large one until its old enough. I was thinking a 24G (90.85 litre) tub? Hows that sound. Also, any tips on keeping a stimmie? It'll be my first snake, i've kept smooth knob tailed geckos for about a week now and their cares a breeze. I love reptiles and i so badly want a snake. One last thing- i was thinking of setting up one shelf for two tubs, a stimmy in one and a childrens python in the other, would a childrens python be fine with the same heat as a stimmie and the same sized tub? They seem to be the same length as adults. The tubs i plan to get have wheels but i am just going to tape the heat pad to the bottom of them both.



I will be going to the Reptile show at Gosford this Sunday too. I have two Stimmies, they are a very nice easy to look after snake. When they are small, they can be a bit snappy but when they get bigger, they have no signs of snappiness. I keep mine in an enclosure (Each) with glass doors, they like to look out and move around after dark. Try to find some driftwood and set it up because they like to hang on them. 

They like to eat Rats, but when they are little they like Pinkie Mice, I now feed mine Quail now and they go nuts for them. Once our female hit the food so quick and hard that she took the tweezers as well, I had to wait until she released her grip so I could remove them.

If you keep a small snake in a large enclosure, they can panic and die. I would get a small enclosure and when it gets bigger, move it to a bigger enclosure. I did this with mine and one day when I was cleaning the enclosure, I put her into a small one and she was definitely Not Happy and would strike at me. They are pretty sensitive when raised in captivity.

Noel


----------



## MineralMagic (May 19, 2016)

Dustproof said:


> I will be going to the Reptile show at Gosford this Sunday too. I have two Stimmies, they are a very nice easy to look after snake. When they are small, they can be a bit snappy but when they get bigger, they have no signs of snappiness. I keep mine in an enclosure (Each) with glass doors, they like to look out and move around after dark. Try to find some driftwood and set it up because they like to hang on them.
> 
> They like to eat Rats, but when they are little they like Pinkie Mice, I now feed mine Quail now and they go nuts for them. Once our female hit the food so quick and hard that she took the tweezers as well, I had to wait until she released her grip so I could remove them.
> 
> ...



So you're saying that the 25G will be fine, but i'll have to keep the hatchie in a smaller tub first? Around 5/6 gallons?


----------



## Dustproof (May 19, 2016)

MineralMagic said:


> So you're saying that the 25G will be fine, but i'll have to keep the hatchie in a smaller tub first? Around 5/6 gallons?



Yes, that should be fine


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 19, 2016)

Resist the temptation to go bigger too soon. Like has been said above, they like to be cosy and secure.


----------



## jsmith (May 19, 2016)

i have my stimson in a 30cm x 30 cm enclosure. 90% of his time is spent under his hide on the hot side of the enclosure. so the smaller the better.

my advice would be to start off cheap with the bare minimum

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo89 (May 19, 2016)

I have my Stimson in an enclosure 600x900x1200 granted they are adults. Provide enough hides and security and no tiny gaps for them to slip through and a hatchie will do just fine in a large enclosure that it can live out its days in. Why spend money on something you will only have to replace in time.


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 19, 2016)

Because plastic tubs are $5 each and will do the job for at least 12 months.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 19, 2016)

I would have more herps right now but apparently I'm not allowed to keep them in tubs because my parents think it isn't aesthetically pleasing or humane, despite my logical arguments :| then when I ask for herps and I show them glass enclosure prices there is a no. Can't wait to get my own home and salary


----------



## Wallo (May 19, 2016)

I agree with [MENTION=40472]Burgo89[/MENTION] - I got my Stimmi at around 3 months of age and had him in a 600 x 900 x 1200mm Enclosure with heaps of hides and he wasnt freaked out - now he is an adult he will live in this Enclosure for the rest of his life and has ample room to stretch out - you only have to increase the hides size as the stimmi grows.


----------



## MineralMagic (May 19, 2016)

Wallo said:


> I agree with @Burgo89 - I got my Stimmi at around 3 months of age and had him in a 600 x 900 x 1200mm Enclosure with heaps of hides and he wasnt freaked out - now he is an adult he will live in this Enclosure for the rest of his life and has ample room to stretch out - you only have to increase the hides size as the stimmi grows.



Alright, i am going to put the little hatchie in a 5G tub inside the larger tub, then open it at around 6months and allow him to stay in that tub if he/she likes.


----------



## Wallo (May 19, 2016)

MineralMagic said:


> Alright, i am going to put the little hatchie in a 5G tub inside the larger tub, then open it at around 6months and allow him to stay in that tub if he/she likes.


I wouldnt even worry about the 5g tub - as long as you have a few places for your stimmi to hide and feel safe - thats just the way I did it and had no signs of stress from the large set up


----------



## Sam123 (May 19, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> I would have more herps right now but apparently I'm not allowed to keep them in tubs because my parents think it isn't aesthetically pleasing or humane, despite my logical arguments :| then when I ask for herps and I show them glass enclosure prices there is a no. Can't wait to get my own home and salary


 Yeah I have the exact same issue, though my dad is halfway there to me getting more snakes, but he wants to get a lace monitor first (Not so sure about that)


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 19, 2016)

Sam123 said:


> Yeah I have the exact same issue, though my dad is halfway there to me getting more snakes, but he wants to get a lace monitor first (Not so sure about that)



As I've said before on this forum, there is no 100% correct way to keep pythons or other reptiles in your home. Every type of 'vivarium' has its pros and cons. The things that go in favour about plastic tubs is that they hold ambient temps better, the plastic holds heat better, they are way way cheaper to buy and they are extremely transportable and stackable if required. Plus you can hose them out if they get too grubby. But, they aren't aesthetically pleasing to your eyes or blend in with your television cabinet or kitchen cupboards.

If glass vivariums were just as robust and cheap I would use them for all my 40 plus snakes, which is why I use tubs mainly. 

Im sure whatever you decide, your pet python will love you no matter what!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 20, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Im sure whatever you decide, your pet python will love you no matter what!



But the parents probably won't 

Also, unless you have previous experience with class 1 monitors in NSW then it is illegal and very dangerous to own a lace monitor. Look up lace monitor bite pics on here/online and your dad might have second thoughts


----------



## MineralMagic (May 21, 2016)

Can i use sand as a substrate and plant some live succulents in the tub with my stimmie?


----------



## Wokka (May 21, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> The things that go in favour about plastic tubs is that they hold ambient temps better, the plastic holds heat better, they are way way cheaper to buy and they are extremely transportable and stackable if required. Plus you can hose them out if they get too grubby. But, they aren't aesthetically pleasing to your eyes or blend in with your television cabinet or kitchen cupboards.


 I think you will find that timber is the most insulative material commonly used for sake cages. Glass and plastic have similar insulative qualities to each other of virtually zilch, so their choice is price driven.


----------

